# Should I thin them out or leave them be?



## roccov12345

Hey all......It's been a while since I posted any updates of my 75. Before I did my usual pruning and tank water change, I snapped a picture of the E. Tennelus which has now taken over this tank. Maknwar was friendly enough to send me a generous portion of his E. Tennelus which I planted a few months ago. I had some issues getting it to take off, that was until I added some root tabs. Needless to say it is about 7 inches tall and thick! I mean real thick.

Do you guys think I should thin it out or just leave it alone. I'm sorta puzzled at the moment.....







Believe it or not, there are about 10 rocks in there, all about 10 x 10... On a side note, there are also 3 piranhas in this tank at the 9 inch mark. Where is the question.....

Pic on November 11th......









Pic on December 21st


----------



## maknwar

Damn. Thats a thick lawn. Its starting to grow tall probably because its growing on top of itself. Thin it out and it will grow shorter.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

I think it looks good but in another month it will be o the top you better trim it know.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN

I'd trim and see if you can sell some to somebody or a lfs for store credit. That is getting crazy thick. I wish my dwarf sag would fill in that nice.


----------



## notaverage

You confused me but...thin it out I think.
Looks good though.
Where the hell are the P's????
Can't see'em


----------



## thedude8

you should thin them out and send them to me


----------



## roccov12345

thedude8 said:


> Damn. Thats a thick lawn. Its starting to grow tall probably because its growing on top of itself. Thin it out and it will grow shorter.


I think you're spot on. I looked a little bit closer last night and it seems like that's the issue. The side shoots are EVERYWHERE....


----------



## notoriouslyKEN

How easy was the E. Tennelus to grow vs. the Saggiteria? I've thought about trying it, but want to stick with what works in my tank for now.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

notoriouslyKEN said:


> How easy was the E. Tennelus to grow vs. the Saggiteria? I've thought about trying it, but want to stick with what works in my tank for now.


I got both not long ago and my sags doing well and my tennelus is doing crappy. From this i think the sag can do with less light then tennelus. Im also not using any co2 or ferts so im sure that would help if i did, but my sag went from one bunch to about 10 additional runners in a couple months so its doing pretty good. Thicker leaves and longer, but it can form a nice carpet too.


----------



## roccov12345

sean-820 said:


> How easy was the E. Tennelus to grow vs. the Saggiteria? I've thought about trying it, but want to stick with what works in my tank for now.


I got both not long ago and my sags doing well and my tennelus is doing crappy. From this i think the sag can do with less light then tennelus. Im also not using any co2 or ferts so im sure that would help if i did, but my sag went from one bunch to about 10 additional runners in a couple months so its doing pretty good. Thicker leaves and longer, but it can form a nice carpet too.
[/quote]

x2


----------



## Ibanez247

Damn that looks sweet. Im trying to get a carpet in my 75 as well but Im growing dwarf chain swords and not having much luck. ITs growing but no where as fast as I thought it would. May have to look into getting some that Tennelus. Do you use co2?


----------



## roccov12345

Ibanez247 said:


> Damn that looks sweet. Im trying to get a carpet in my 75 as well but Im growing dwarf chain swords and not having much luck. ITs growing but no where as fast as I thought it would. May have to look into getting some that Tennelus. Do you use co2?


Hey.....I had the dwarf as well and I will admit it took a bit of time to get established but once that happened they took off. Yes running co2 and dry ferts.......


----------



## His Majesty

im liking this lush bush you got going on :thumsbup:

question. as ive never kept live plants in my FW setups i really dont know much. but when you trim the grasshow do you go about it? do you literaly just use a pair of sccissors and cut away removing the clippings?


----------



## roccov12345

Trigger lover said:


> im liking this lush bush you got going on :thumsbup:
> 
> question. as ive never kept live plants in my FW setups i really dont know much. but when you trim the grasshow do you go about it? do you literaly just use a pair of sccissors and cut away removing the clippings?


I haven't found a FW plant that will actually let you trim it down without that blade or stalk dying off. Usually you have to weed them out replacing the taller plants with shorter plants if that makes sense.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Trigger lover said:


> *im liking this lush bush you got going on :thumsbup:
> *
> question. as ive never kept live plants in my FW setups i really dont know much. but when you trim the grasshow do you go about it? do you literaly just use a pair of sccissors and cut away removing the clippings?


Lol.


----------



## roccov12345

I took the lazy route (didn't quite feel like ripping them all up and replanting) after some quick testing (Cut a few plants to see how they would take the stress) and just trimmed the "lush bush" like you would your front lawn. I kinda like it.....

I think it needs some hardscape but it'll work for now.

View attachment 190423


View attachment 190372


View attachment 190371


View attachment 190424


View attachment 190375


----------



## TJcali

Man looks really nice cool pics,P's and set up


----------



## His Majesty

thats looking deasly man. the p's looks real good swimming through the bush.


----------



## roccov12345

His Majesty said:


> thats looking deasly man. the p's looks real good swimming through the bush.


"bush"







Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Genesis8

I would just leave it man. It looks GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## the keeper

i'll bring the lawnmower over and cut some down, (for myself) lol , but seriously looks good bro, one question, just curious, how do you clean underneath all those beautiful plants?


----------



## roccov12345

the keeper said:


> i'll bring the lawnmower over and cut some down, (for myself) lol , but seriously looks good bro, one question, just curious, how do you clean underneath all those beautiful plants?


I don't really clean them at all. Once in a blue moon I'll run my python over them during water changes but that's about it. I think the plants take care of most of the cleaning automatically.

Two update pics. Found a few driftwood pieces this weekend and added them to the center spot.

I would of taken a full tank shot but its not ready yet. Need to find maybe one or two more pieces to set it off.....

View attachment 190757


View attachment 190756


----------



## notaverage

How do you keep the water from evaporating???
My regular tanks with hoods evaporate so much I have to "Top off" bi-weekly for the tanks I only water change monthly.
I want to get a lighting system similiar to yours but i know the tank being open would evaporate.


----------



## the keeper

water will always evaporate, that driftwood really sets off your beautiful tank, definitely one of the best looking tanks i seen on here so far,imo.


----------



## roccov12345

notaverage said:


> water will always evaporate, that driftwood really sets off your beautiful tank, definitely one of the best looking tanks i seen on here so far,imo.:nod:


Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## His Majesty

man i love your tank so much. so lush looking.

by the way what plant is the grassy one which has carpetes the whole front and centre area of your tank? i wanna get that in my new 75g setup


----------



## roccov12345

His Majesty said:


> man i love your tank so much. so lush looking.
> 
> by the way what plant is the grassy one which has carpetes the whole front and centre area of your tank? i wanna get that in my new 75g setup


Thanks Brotha! The foreground plant is E. Tennelus, I didn't check where you live but when you're ready just let me know, I'll send you a bag full when I prune....


----------



## His Majesty

roccov12345 said:


> man i love your tank so much. so lush looking.
> 
> by the way what plant is the grassy one which has carpetes the whole front and centre area of your tank? i wanna get that in my new 75g setup


Thanks Brotha! The foreground plant is E. Tennelus, *I didn't check where you live but when you're ready just let me know, I'll send you a bag full when I prune....*[/quote]

i live in england. probably too far to send. but i do appreciate the offer
thanks for the info


----------



## roccov12345

His Majesty said:


> man i love your tank so much. so lush looking.
> 
> by the way what plant is the grassy one which has carpetes the whole front and centre area of your tank? i wanna get that in my new 75g setup


Thanks Brotha! The foreground plant is E. Tennelus, *I didn't check where you live but when you're ready just let me know, I'll send you a bag full when I prune....*[/quote]

i live in england. probably too far to send. but i do appreciate the offer
thanks for the info
[/quote]

Ahh bummer....well for the plants that is....Love the new avatar....


----------



## T-wag

roccov12345 said:


> man i love your tank so much. so lush looking.
> 
> by the way what plant is the grassy one which has carpetes the whole front and centre area of your tank? i wanna get that in my new 75g setup


Thanks Brotha! The foreground plant is E. Tennelus, *I didn't check where you live but when you're ready just let me know, I'll send you a bag full when I prune....*[/quote]

i live in england. probably too far to send. but i do appreciate the offer
thanks for the info
[/quote]

Ahh bummer....well for the plants that is....Love the new avatar....:laugh:
[/quote]

lmao x2....but damn i really like the way the very first picture looks


----------



## 65galhex

looking good man. love the E. Tenellus......if you would be so willing as to extend the offer, i'd be interested.......


----------

